# Hunting Club in Hancock county



## hunting

Little Running Deer Hunting Club needs 3 members for the 2013-14 Hunting season. Total of 13 members on club. We are located 8 miles out of Milledgeville, Ga. 653 acr.,QDM county and trophey manged club all around us. We have camp sites with power, deer cooler on site. A mix of hardwoods and pines, creeks though out property. We have Deer and Turkey rights. Lots of deer and turkey. NO HOGS!! We had 2 130's class deer killed in 2012. Membership dues are 650.00 per person. For more info call Albert 770-654-7135. Phone is the best way to contact me.


----------



## 13ptbuck

*Trail cam pics from this year*

These are from this past year.  Sorry they are not clearer.


----------



## 13ptbuck

Headed down this weekend if anyone wants to look at the property.


----------



## mountainboync

Do u still need members? Does it have clb house or place for camper with pwr and water?


----------



## 13ptbuck

Yes, we still have openings.  We have a camping area with power, and a deer cooler.  We had a well but it ran dry about two years ago.  Give Albert a call or you can call me this evening at 404-661-9573 if you have any more questions.


----------



## 13ptbuck

I am trying to break away from the kids and wife.  If anyone wants to see the property tomorrow.


----------



## 13ptbuck

*pics*

I found some pictures of my dads 8 pt and my 8pt.  My scanner is messed up so hopefully they come in clear.


----------



## 13ptbuck

If anyone wants to look at the property Saturday give me a call.
I will be at the blast and BPS today.  404-661-9573


----------



## 13ptbuck

We still have openings.  Give Albert or myself a call.  I can go down Saturday if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## 13ptbuck

Two weeks left till bowseason.  Join now and you still have time to get your stand hung and let things calm down before opening morning.


----------



## 13ptbuck

Albert and I are headed down Friday night and a few other members are coming down Saturday.  Give one of us a call to come check out the property.


----------



## 13ptbuck

About to head out now.  We wil be down all weekend discing food plots and getting ready.  Give Albert or myself a call if you want to check out the property.


----------



## ethridgejoe

*Openings? X5*

We lost our lease , it's close to you now, we need to move campers , cabins, and stands, if you still have 5 openings I would like to come see this comming weekend if possible. Please respond to email address below
Thanks Joe Ethridge
Codybear1127@bellsouth.net


----------



## 13ptbuck

ethridgejoe said:


> We lost our lease , it's close to you now, we need to move campers , cabins, and stands, if you still have 5 openings I would like to come see this comming weekend if possible. Please respond to email address below
> Thanks Joe Ethridge
> Codybear1127@bellsouth.net



I sent you an email.


----------



## 13ptbuck

I am headed down again this Saturday.  If anyone wants to come see the property.


----------



## 13ptbuck

We still have a few openings left.  Give us a call.


----------



## 13ptbuck

Still a little time left too get in and bust a big one.


----------



## okelley clan

How many more places do you have? Can you send me the rules? How many total members? Thanks!


----------



## 13ptbuck

Pm sent


----------



## 13ptbuck

We still have two openings left.  We will be down this weekend if anyone wants to come take a look.


----------



## 13ptbuck

Had a big nine pointer with @ a 20" spread taken tonight.  I will post a pic when I get it.  Still need two members.


----------



## 13ptbuck

*muzzle loader kill on the 18th*

This is a nine pointer taken Thursday night.


----------



## jordanv

still have any openings left? im pretty interested in this.


----------



## 13ptbuck

We still have two openings.


----------



## jordanv

could you send me some pictures of the land, the rules of the club, how many members and any other info i might need ect. also since the season has already started would it still be full price for the dues?


----------



## 13ptbuck

It would be best to call and talk to Albert.   770-654-7135


----------



## 13ptbuck

This was a 9 pointer taken Friday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## ronniehstone

Do you think yall will have a opening for the 2013 season


----------



## 13ptbuck

Yes.  I know one member is not coming back.  He lives out of state, and has young kids and needs to be home more.  Give Albert a call.


----------



## keith ingram

If you have any opening for the 2013 season, i would be very intrested. I hunted Hancock from 1971 until 2001, and price finally got to be to much. I know the young man with the 9 point i think. I think thats Allen Ginn, if it is i know it's got to be big deer property. Does the property have alot of turkey, that's what i enjoy the most.


----------



## 13ptbuck

Yes, that is Allen.  We do have Turkeys.  As far as I know no one hunts them.


----------



## keith ingram

I went down to take a look at this property a couple of weeks ago, and it is a very nice lease. Seen more deer tracks in 2 hours of riding around looking at it, than i've seen on my lease in Oglethorpe Co. all season. The members have take some very empressive bucks off of it through the years. It ill be about 50 more miles for me to drive than i do now, but it looked good enough that i'am considering it.


----------



## Confederate Tom

you still need 8 members.how many acres.


----------



## 13ptbuck

We had some members back out.  Give Albert a call for the 2013 season.


----------



## hunting

looking  for 4 turkey hunters for the 2013 season 650acr.


----------



## maalee21

Do you still need members?


----------



## 13ptbuck

We still have openings.


----------



## 13ptbuck

If anyone wants to take a look at the property Albert is down today and tomorrow and I will be down Saturday.  Give Albert a call 770-654-7135


----------



## 13ptbuck

We still have a few openings.  Give Albert a call.


----------



## 13ptbuck

As of this weekend we still have three openings.


----------



## kevincox

Where is the club located in Hancock? What part of the county?


----------



## 13ptbuck

We are off Minor Rd.  We are about 20 minutes from Milledegville.


----------



## 13ptbuck

We still have openings.  Give Albert a call.


----------



## 13ptbuck

I will be headed down next weekend if anyone wants to come take a look.  Just give me a call after 5 pm.  404-661-9573

Chris


----------



## 13ptbuck

I will still be going even with the rain.  Give me a call and come take a look at the property.


----------



## 13ptbuck

This is a skull that was found in March and one of the bucks from last year.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Beautiful mount ! Who done that ?


----------



## 13ptbuck

He live in SC.  So I imagine it was done up there.


----------



## hunting

We only need 3 more members to fill the club. Looking forward to hunting with everyone this year. It's going to be a good year at little running deer hunting club!!!!


----------



## hunting

Going to Hunting club Saturday 9-21-13 to do food plots. Anyone want to take a look give me a call.770-654-7135


----------



## hunting

I want to thank everyone who help with food plots this weekend. We put in 13 food plots, little bit of rain on Saturday and more to come this week. Thanks to Mike for taking a look at the club. Thanks to Bryan for looking and joining the club on Saturday. I'm looking forward to hunting with everyone this year.


----------



## abkwwl

Any openings for 2014, abkwwl@windstream.net?


----------



## 13ptbuck

I think we are going to have 3 openings.


----------

